# the new battlestar galactica is overrated



## Raistlin-sama (Sep 21, 2008)

I believe the new Battlestar Galactica is overrated. Now don't get me wrong, I like it it a lot, or well I did. The miniseries and the first two seasons were very good, although not the pinnacle of science fiction that some people make them out to be. But definitely among the best. However the middle of the third season...*shudders* was some of the most pointless, boring soap I have seen in a long time. If I want to watch sci-fi in which romance plays a part, I'll watch Farscape instead, which does it so much better. But if that was my only complaint that would be minor, since it did pick somewhat up again, although the ending was far to sensationalistic. Now to make my point, I'd like to compare BSG with, what is properly my favorite sci-fi series of all time - Babylon 5. 

The following paragraph is completely subjective: BSG feels so, for a lack of better words, cold in comparison. Once you scratch beneath the shiny, metal surface it becomes somewhat hollow. It's like it doesn't have anything as substantial and profound as B5, beneath the stylish surface. Of course I also much prefer the space opera-ish qualities of B5 to the bleak, depressing confinement of Battlestar Galactica.

But enough of that. What really bugs me about BSG is that, for a series which is supposedly so intelligent, it seems to be rather incoherent. The story seemed good in the first couple of seasons, but lately it is just falling apart. The cylons may have a plan, but the writers don't seem to. Contrary to Babylon 5, where you can really feel how every detail has it's place in the bigger story and where it is obvious that it was planned out in advance, BSG is beginning to feel as if they are making to much up as they go along. I do believe the writers have a general idea of the direction they want to go in, but they don't seem to have thought about much beyond that. We are subjected to plenty of pointless, boring episodes that doesn't really go anywhere in season 3, and the whole plot is steadily falling apart, or at least a lot of earlier hints seem to be ignored in favor of the direction the writers now feel, are the best. 

Mind you, I haven't seen season 4, it may redeem the show completely, although I doubt it. 

It's funny me, talking that harshly about it, because I actually do like it. I'd give season 1 and 2 a 9/10, and 3 a 7/10, but it's the extreme devotion to the series that annoy me. People are praising it as the best sci-fi ever, without actually knowing any other science-fiction. You will find a lot of people who talk as if BSG is the only sci-fi show ever to be socially relevant and have human drama. And people will praise it for things, that lots of other sci-fi shows has already done. So the part that really gets to me is that people are praising it, at the cost of other great sci-fi. Babylon 5 did all the things which people praise BSG for, 10 years before and far better. So in summary, BSG is good, but not as good as  Babylon 5, Farscape, Firefly and perhaps others I haven't watched, although it is a good deal better than star trek and stargate. 

I am by the way not saying that these other shows are perfect, god knows that Babylon 5's fifth season was a big disappointment, although I'd rather watch it than BSG season 3.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't agree with the use of the term "_overrated_," but yeah, I never saw the appeal of this show.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm a scifi junkie, and tried to watch this but could not. I enjoyed the miniseries, and then watched a few episodes of the series but found it to be really boring. I honestly liked shows such as stargate much better. This one is just too slow for me and too much drama


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 22, 2008)

Perhaps that's why it's called a Sci-Fi _Drama_?


----------



## Bushin (Sep 22, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I'm a scifi junkie, and tried to watch this but could not. I enjoyed the miniseries, and then watched a few episodes of the series but found it to be really boring.



Same here. 

I think this series might be suffering from being "over-hyped". Let me explain:

Because the original was such a cult classic, a lot of people (myself included) hoped that it would be as good - if not better - with the use of modern technology/graphic/effects. Sadly though, it just does not deliver. The storyline is anything but gripping. 

After every episode the viewer is left stuck, still waiting for something to happen, some kind of action. Plus the whole "shake the camera to make it seem "action-filled" and exciting" is not only a boring, out-dated idea, it is frankly bad cinematography.


----------



## batanga (Sep 22, 2008)

Hn, I still like the show.

Season 3 and 4(first half) were a bit lackluster but they were still OK. I never watched the original series, I tried to watch the movie but it was just boooooring and stupid.


----------



## Raistlin-sama (Sep 22, 2008)

I believe overrated is a very appropriate term in this case. 



An average score of 94 from critics, which season 3 most definitely doesn't deserve. If that doesn't qualify as overrated, I don't know what does. Overrated must mean things that are rated higher on average than the person calling them overrated think they deserve.



> Perhaps that's why it's called a Sci-Fi Drama?


Personally I don't mind the drama, as long as it isn't crappy like a good deal of season 3. But then I guess that comment wasn't directed at me. 

As for liking Stargate better, I can understand how some people would subjectively get more enjoyment out of it, than BSG, but objectively I just can't see how it can be considered better. Mind you, I thoroughly enjoyed SG-1 (and the first 3 seasons of Atlantis that I have watched) up through the eighth season for what it was (after season 8: not so much); entertaining, mindless fluff with characters I liked.


----------

